# Application Pages et export pdf



## garvey (11 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Lorsque j'envoie par mail un fichier créé dans pages et que je choisi de l'envoyer au format pdf, ce fichier se retrouve incorporé dans le corps du message or je souhaiterais l'envoyer en pièce jointe au message ! 

Y'a t'il in réglage particulier à faire ? Dans mail ? Ou dans pages ?

Merci


----------



## Powerdom (11 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

c'est pareil. 
Sur mac les pdf s'affichent dans le mail. mais ils sont en PJ.


----------

